# Drill for auger



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Looking at Dewalt 20V Flex or Milwaukee Fuel 18V. Same price, but Milwaukee comes with extra battery. Anyone have experience with these, pros / cons?


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Looking at Dewalt 20V Flex or Milwaukee Fuel 18V. Same price, but Milwaukee comes with extra battery. Anyone have experience with these, pros / cons?


Same difference. Get the one thats the better deal. If both prices are the same, and one comes with two batteries, that's the one to buy. The batteries are the most expensive part long term. And you'll want multiple batteries for your auger.


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

eyecatchum2 said:


> Looking at Dewalt 20V Flex or Milwaukee Fuel 18V. Same price, but Milwaukee comes with extra battery. Anyone have experience with these, pros / cons?


I have the fuel 18v. and used a dewalt with my lite flite. There both work great! I prefer the fuel 18 because its smaller in the hand to hold on to. Either one will twist your wrist off if you don"t have ahold of it good. Lol. But you will want an extra battery for either drill for back up. So I would go with Milwaukee.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Milwaukee all day


----------



## jackal_727 (Feb 16, 2010)

RED DRAGON said:


> I have the fuel 18v. and used a dewalt with my lite flite. There both work great! I prefer the fuel 18 because its smaller in the hand to hold on to. Either one will twist your wrist off if you don"t have ahold of it good. Lol. But you will want an extra battery for either drill for back up. So I would go with Milwaukee.


This is a very good point to bring up. How hard these will twist if and when the auger binds up is no joke. Make sure you hold the drill into the left side of your torso when drilling your holes so the drill stays secure. No doubt the possibility of breaking your wrist isn't out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I haven’t actually compared the two for drilling ice holes but I use dewalt everyday at work and bought the Milwaukee when I decided to use one for ice fishing because of what I’ve seen with dewalt tools. Plenty of videos online and seems the Milwaukee usually wins. After buying the drill / 1/4”impact combo I now use nothing but Milwaukee power tools for personal use.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

And I would recommend staying away from the 1.3-2ah batteries for drilling ice. I usually use a 5ah but if I’m planning on hitting the ice all day for panfish I’ll take a 8 or 9ah. Will drill over 100 holes with a 6” auger using the Milwaukee.


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Just make sure it's brushless. That's where I went wrong. Thought I was buying a rigid brushless because I thought sure that's how it was advertised and found out after I got my new 8-in pistol bit that it would not drill more than about eight holes before it shut down. It does fine on my 6-in auger. Also agree with the batteries, make sure you get at a minimum 4 amp hour batteries. If you need an auger to go with it the 8-in pistol bit is for sale on the marketplace. Only used for about eight holes.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I just got the Milwaukee this year. I have probably cut close to 100 holes and have had no issues at all.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I went with the Milwaukee 2704 (2804 now) based on the recommendation of a mechanic friend that depends on their tools to make a living at a large car dealership. I couldn't be happier, and I've since added a handful of their other tools including the quik-lok line trimmer...gave me an excuse to buy a big battery 😉


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I'm with the Milwaukee crowd as well, switched from Dewalt to Milwaukee about 12 years ago and never looked back, not saying that Dewalt isn't any good, but whichever one you get, use the hand brace, so that you don't twist your wrist, if it binds.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Fuel M18 Hammer Drill has been flawless for 3 years paired with Strike Master Lite Flite. Lite Flite is really the main thing to worry about, its simply the best. Used with a Makita, Milwaukee or Dewalt and you'll love it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You can debate brands all day, in the end they both will do what you need. But you need to compare apples to apples, and those two drills you listed aren't equal. As far as I know the only drill Dewalt makes with the Flex battery is a hammer drill. All things being equal, Milwaukee will never be cheaper or a "better deal" than Dewalt. If the Milwaukee is the same price with an extra battery, that's a key that those two packages aren't equal. And always look at the battery specs, if one comes with two 1.3ah batteries, that's not a better deal than one 5ah battery.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Home Depot has the Dewalt 20v 1/2” hammer drill w/one 6ah flex battery for $299.99. They also have the Milwaukee M18 fuel 1/2” hammer drill (2804) w/two 5ah batteries for $299.99. That’s comparing apples to apples and a better deal in the Milwaukee.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for input, all points I was considering. I was already leaning towards the Milwaukee, and bought one tonight.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

TopRaider15 said:


> Fuel M18 Hammer Drill has been flawless for 3 years paired with Strike Master Lite Flite. Lite Flite is really the main thing to worry about, its simply the best. Used with a Makita, Milwaukee or Dewalt and you'll love it.


I’ve heard that the lite flite ices up bad while hole hopping. Have you ran into this? Was thinking about buying one. Some guys say to run the auger outside the hole after you drill to fling the water off and never lay it in the snow afterwards. I usually do that with my lazer anyways.


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve heard that the lite flite ices up bad while hole hopping. Have you ran into this? Was thinking about buying one. Some guys say to run the auger outside the hole after you drill to fling the water off and never lay it in the snow afterwards. I usually do that with my lazer anywa


----------



## RED DRAGON (Apr 24, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve heard that the lite flite ices up bad while hole hopping. Have you ran into this? Was thinking about buying one. Some guys say to run the auger outside the hole after you drill to fling the water off and never lay it in the snow afterwards. I usually do that with my lazer anyways.


I've never had an issue with it. But I don't lay mine in the snow! LOL. With the care and sense of mind that you take care of your lazer with it will perform great for you to.


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve heard that the lite flite ices up bad while hole hopping. Have you ran into this? Was thinking about buying one. Some guys say to run the auger outside the hole after you drill to fling the water off and never lay it in the snow afterwards. I usually do that with my lazer anyways.


Never really had that issue, any auger will ice up if you let sluch hang around on it. Drilled 30 plus holes yesterday in single digit air temps with sustained 15-20 mph winds. Never iced up, just keep the blade out of slush.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

You are correct all augers will ice up I just heard from a few different people that the lite flite was worse than their lazer. I had to soak my lazer a couple times today to thaw out.


----------

